# Obama or McCain



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody started one of these polls yet!

Submit your votes!

As for me: Obama.









I think Obama will win - he's Kenyan, and nobody ever beats a Kenyan in the race.

Also...if he gets elected we will never have another white president (once you go black you never go back).










BUT, I'm asking who you WANT, not who you think will win.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You should include an Other/Undecided as one of your option


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> You should include an Other/Undecided as one of your option


It doesn't let me edit my poll for some reason.

Oh well, I thought most people would have decided by now.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here ya go, taylor, i put it in there


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

there already was one of these threads, but it'd be interesting to do another.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I wouldnt say "once you go black you never go back", the mayor of detroit just got locked up and set a pretty bad example if you ask me. I'm not sayin its because hes black, just saying you never know what your going to get.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah well so did the republican senator from alaska...so what difference does it make?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

everyone knows i'm not an obama fan, but holy sh*t look at this anti-obama email i just got lol

According to the book of Revelation, the anti-Christ: will be a man in his 40s, 
of MUSLIM descent, who will come out of nowhere, decieve the nations with 
persuasive language, and have a MASSIVE Christ-like appeal..... the prophesy 
says that people will flock to him and he will promise false hope and world 
peace, and when he is in power, will destroy everything. Is it OBAMA? I 
STRONGLY URGE YOU TO THINK ABOUT IT AND SEND THIS TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS WHO HAVE 
THE PRIVILEGE TO VOTE. THE BOOK OF REVELATION SAYS THAT THE BEAST WILL BE 
ALLOWED TO HAVE AUTHORITY APPROX 42 months (in ch 13) That's almost a 4 year 
presidency term. Lord have mercy on us!

lol wow...i love election year


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmfao....was that from the RNC?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What about Hilary Clinton?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> lmfao....was that from the RNC?


no it was some dumbass email my boss sent me. she doesn't worry about the truth or fact checking, just hits the forward button. kinda like you! except the other side


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't remember who said it on here, but I like the way they put it.

Something to the effect of:

_"McCain could never persuade me to vote for McCain.
Only Obama could persuade me to vote for McCain."_

I'm not voting for McCain because I particularly want him as president, 
I just would rather have anybody but Obama.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I can't remember who said it on here, but I like the way they put it.
> 
> Something to the effect of:
> 
> ...












I really like that one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> lmfao....was that from the RNC?


no it was some dumbass email my boss sent me. she doesn't worry about the truth or fact checking, just hits the forward button. kinda like you! except the other side








[/quote]

lmao...hahaha...wanna back that up, or are you as well, guilty of sounding like a jackass, like your boss?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> lmfao....was that from the RNC?


no it was some dumbass email my boss sent me. she doesn't worry about the truth or fact checking, just hits the forward button. kinda like you! except the other side








[/quote]

lmao...hahaha...wanna back that up, or are you as well, guilty of sounding like a jackass, like your boss?
[/quote]

go take a midol, i was f*cking with you. hence the









you're a little sensitive getting towards election day, well more than usual.

OMG USAELECTIONPOLLS.COM AHHH!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

heres an e-mail I got

Today on my way to lunch I passed a homeless guy with a sign that read "Vote Obama, I need the money." I laughed.

Once in the restaurant my server had on a "Obama 08" tie, again I laughed as he had given away his political preference--just imagine the coincidence.

When the bill came I decided not to tip the server and explained to him that I was exploring the Obama redistribution of wealth concept. He stood there in disbelief while I told him that I was going to redistribute his tip to someone who I deemed more in need--the homeless guy outside. The server angrily stormed from my sight.

I went outside, gave the homeless guy $10 and told him to thank the server inside as I've decided he could use the money more. The homeless guy was grateful.

At the end of my rather unscientific redistribution experiment I realized the homeless guy was grateful for the money he did not earn, but the waiter was pretty angry that I gave away the money he did earn even though the actual recipient deserved money more.

I guess redistribution of wealth is an easier thing to swallow in concept than in practical application (ask the waiter)
OR IS IT.........REDISTRIBUTION OF SOMEONE ELSE'S WEALTH IS A GREAT IDEA..............or just a fools game !!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, last time i was in the restaurant i did the same thing with my 2 billion dollar steak...i decided i would shave the tip from a million dollars, down to 970,000, then i went out and gave 30,000 homeless guys a dollar...

regardless, mccain supports the same sh*t.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

McCain is not supporting a flat tax, and he was against Bush tax cuts so he's a redistributionist as well.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, last time i was in the restaurant i did the same thing with my 2 billion dollar steak...i decided i would shave the tip from a million dollars, down to 970,000, then i went out and gave 30,000 homeless guys a dollar...
> 
> regardless, mccain supports the same sh*t.


irregardless, McCain is the man.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> heres an e-mail I got
> 
> Today on my way to lunch I passed a homeless guy with a sign that read "Vote Obama, I need the money." I laughed.
> 
> ...


Dude.

Genius!
Pure genius.

I absolutely commend you on your insightful "Experiment!"


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> heres an e-mail I got
> 
> Today on my way to lunch I passed a homeless guy with a sign that read "Vote Obama, I need the money." I laughed.
> 
> ...


Dude.

Genius!
Pure genius.

I absolutely commend you on your insightful "Experiment!"








[/quote]
that was an email I got, nothing I did.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

either way GV, that is a good email!lol

i should show that to my gf's dumbass socialist brother. tonight he was talking about how the rich should be taxed more and the money given to the poor. i said, "man...that is socialism..." then his mom yelled, "ok...NO F*CKING WAY DID I RAISE A FRIGGIN COMMUNIST!!!"

then he bitched for 10 minutes on how he isnt one, yet he is all for all the commie bullsh*t, and rips on me for not supporting it.

probably because he is 26, never had a job, and never got through grade 10...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd. 
makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd.
> makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


meh, most republicans are too busy at work to have rallies or bus homeless people to the polls, so email is the best way we communicate. Usually you get good ones, but the stupid ones are funniest.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

well, i know a lot of democrats who work everyday (almost everyone i know including myself) 
we dont send eachother emails about how the bible says not to vote for mccain, and im not saying you do, im just saying that i wish people sent those to me because they are so hilariously stupid.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Nick G said:


> wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd.
> makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


i have one lady from work who has my email, and she's a die hard republican trying to show me how obama is a "bad choice"

ive added her email address to my spam box for now, till election is over, i get emails daily from her.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> well, i know a lot of democrats who work everyday (almost everyone i know including myself)
> we dont send eachother emails about how the bible says not to vote for mccain, and im not saying you do, im just saying that i wish people sent those to me because they are so hilariously stupid.


NICK...don't turn into R1. Even though we disagree on a lot, I like your level headed responses and willingness to joke back. You know i'm kidding, don't take it personally.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> well, i know a lot of democrats who work everyday (almost everyone i know including myself)
> we dont send eachother emails about how the bible says not to vote for mccain, and im not saying you do, im just saying that i wish people sent those to me because they are so hilariously stupid.


NICK...don't turn into R1. Even though we disagree on a lot, I like your level headed responses and willingness to joke back. You know i'm kidding, don't take it personally.
[/quote]

you're kidding? oh whew, that discredits everything you've said...thank god, i thought for a minute you actually believed in that fascist right wing bullshit.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> well, i know a lot of democrats who work everyday (almost everyone i know including myself)
> we dont send eachother emails about how the bible says not to vote for mccain, and im not saying you do, im just saying that i wish people sent those to me because they are so hilariously stupid.


NICK...don't turn into R1. Even though we disagree on a lot, I like your level headed responses and willingness to joke back. You know i'm kidding, don't take it personally.
[/quote]

you're kidding? oh whew, that discredits everything you've said...thank god, i thought for a minute you actually believed in that fascist right wing bullshit.
[/quote]
HELL YEAH +1 FOR YOU!

once again www.hookedonphonics.com will lead you to the conclusion, that my comment was directed towards Nick G. It was about how I was kidding about the work thing. I used you as a reference point because you disagree with EVERYTHING anyone says. thank you for proving my point.

*edit I can't believe how close this poll is right now....where are the other 20 people voting for McCain?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's neck and neck- 22 to 22!

Amazing.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they aren't there man...this election is going to be a close one for sure.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> they aren't there man...this election is going to be a close one for sure.


Electoral college may not be all that close.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> It's neck and neck- 22 to 22!
> 
> Amazing.


Definitely a nailbiter no matter what side you're on. Who wants to bet there's going to be some Florida-style fuckup at the polls?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd.
> makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


meh,* most republicans are too busy at work* to have rallies or bus homeless people to the polls, so email is the best way we communicate. Usually you get good ones, but the stupid ones are funniest.
[/quote]

The ones that aren't at work are in airport men's rooms









j/k


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd.
> makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


meh,* most republicans are too busy at work* to have rallies or bus homeless people to the polls, so email is the best way we communicate. Usually you get good ones, but the stupid ones are funniest.
[/quote]

The ones that aren't at work are in airport men's rooms









j/k








[/quote]

Dont all republicans do that? haahhaha


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd.
> makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


meh,* most republicans are too busy at work* to have rallies or bus homeless people to the polls, so email is the best way we communicate. Usually you get good ones, but the stupid ones are funniest.
[/quote]

The ones that aren't at work are in airport men's rooms









j/k








[/quote]

lol who wants a cigar


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> well, i know a lot of democrats who work everyday (almost everyone i know including myself)
> we dont send eachother emails about how the bible says not to vote for mccain, and im not saying you do, im just saying that i wish people sent those to me because they are so hilariously stupid.


NICK...don't turn into R1. Even though we disagree on a lot, I like your level headed responses and willingness to joke back. You know i'm kidding, don't take it personally.
[/quote]







its all good man, whoever wins, its not going to be bush anymore, thats really all it comes down to for me. i wasnt taking anything personally.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> well, i know a lot of democrats who work everyday (almost everyone i know including myself)
> we dont send eachother emails about how the bible says not to vote for mccain, and im not saying you do, im just saying that i wish people sent those to me because they are so hilariously stupid.


NICK...don't turn into R1. Even though we disagree on a lot, I like your level headed responses and willingness to joke back. You know i'm kidding, don't take it personally.
[/quote]







its all good man, whoever wins, its not going to be bush anymore, thats really all it comes down to for me. i wasnt taking anything personally.
[/quote]

no doubt


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> wow dude some of those mccain emails that you guys have gotten are absolutely absurd.
> makes me glad and a little sad, that no republicans have my email address.


meh,* most republicans are too busy at work* to have rallies or bus homeless people to the polls, so email is the best way we communicate. Usually you get good ones, but the stupid ones are funniest.
[/quote]

The ones that aren't at work are in airport men's rooms









j/k








[/quote]

Dont all republicans do that? haahhaha
[/quote]

wow, what makes you say that?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

by the way, according to all the major polls, here's how the electoral college votes break down...for anyone interested.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/ma...bama_vs_mccain/


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Can you imagine if Mccain wins? Man, that would be funny as hell. 4 years ago, the democrats in this forum guaranteed a kerry win. So much that some would move to Canada if he lost. I still personally think Obama will win but if voters get too confident, I can see Mccain pulling out an upset.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

not within the realm of possibility...look at the swing states that bush won by 10+pts, now obama is leading in those same states, PLUS the states that are normally blue. the vote tally will probably be close, but the electoral votes will be way overwhelming in favor of obama.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> not within the realm of possibility...look at the swing states that bush won by 10+pts, now obama is leading in those same states, PLUS the states that are normally blue. the vote tally will probably be close, but the electoral votes will be way overwhelming in favor of obama.


Don't ruin my fantasy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Can you imagine if Mccain wins? Man, that would be funny as hell. 4 years ago, the democrats in this forum guaranteed a kerry win. So much that some would move to Canada if he lost. I still personally think Obama will win but if voters get too confident, I can see Mccain pulling out an upset.


I don't remember anyone guaranteeing a Kerry win. The polls were projecting a Bush win and the election turned out pretty much exactly like it was polled.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i wasnt a member on here at the time, but i remember the last election thinking there was no WAY that more than 50% of our country was dumb enough to vote for dubya again. 
when i was proved wrong, i stopped following politics all together until about a year or a year and a half ago


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i wasnt a member on here at the time, but i remember the last election thinking there was no WAY that more than 50% of our country was dumb enough to vote for dubya again.
> when i was proved wrong, i stopped following politics all together until about a year or a year and a half ago


it wasn't even bush, it was just the fact that kerry was such a horrible candidate.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gvrayman said:


> yeah, last time i was in the restaurant i did the same thing with my 2 billion dollar steak...i decided i would shave the tip from a million dollars, down to 970,000, then i went out and gave 30,000 homeless guys a dollar...
> 
> regardless, mccain supports the same sh*t.


*irregardless,* McCain is the man.
[/quote]


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ron Paul

As a write in


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> i wasnt a member on here at the time, but i remember the last election thinking there was no WAY that more than 50% of our country was dumb enough to vote for dubya again.
> when i was proved wrong, i stopped following politics all together until about a year or a year and a half ago


it wasn't even bush, it was just the fact that kerry was such a horrible candidate.
[/quote]
yeah, kerry did suck, but i still thought that he was better than bush, too bad he was such a huge blubbering vagina.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i wasnt a member on here at the time, but i remember the last election thinking there was no WAY that more than 50% of our country was dumb enough to vote for dubya again.
> when i was proved wrong, i stopped following politics all together until about a year or a year and a half ago


it wasn't even bush, it was just the fact that kerry was such a horrible candidate.
[/quote]
yeah, kerry did suck, but i still thought that he was better than bush, too bad he was such a huge blubbering vagina.
[/quote]
lol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

vote for Osama if you want to avoid riots.

As for me... I just stocked up on extra ammo... Bring them bitches on


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> vote for Osama if you want to avoid riots.
> 
> As for me... I just stocked up on extra ammo... Bring them bitches on


Lol.. "Osama", huh ? I see what you did there


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I actually dont mind John McCain and was strongly considering voting for him before he chose Sarah "the butcher" palin for his vp choice. I signed so many petitions over the years against palin's authorized aerial slaughtering of wolves in Alaska. It is one of the sickest and inhumane acts happening in our country today. Additionaly, I was shocked and really upset that that McCaine would select someone who has little to no foreign policy knowlege, hasn't really done anything of note outside of Alaska, and has a different animal rights and environmental policy from that of McCain (at least in previous years...) Im going to definitely have to say Obama/Biden have my vote as long as McCain is teaming with Palin...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> vote for Osama if you want to avoid riots.
> 
> As for me... I just stocked up on extra ammo... Bring them bitches on


Lol.. "Osama", huh ? I see what you did there








[/quote]

Oopsie, slip of the tongue


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> *I actually dont mind John McCain and was strongly considering voting for him *before he chose Sarah "the butcher" palin for his vp choice. I signed so many petitions over the years against palin's authorized aerial slaughtering of wolves in Alaska. It is one of the sickest and inhumane acts happening in our country today. Additionaly, I was shocked and really upset that that McCaine would select someone who has little to no foreign policy knowlege, hasn't really done anything of note outside of Alaska, and has a different animal rights and environmental policy from that of McCain (at least in previous years...) Im going to definitely have to say Obama/Biden have my vote as long as McCain is teaming with Palin...


I think a lot of us liberals/independents/centrists/moderates liked John McCain of a few years ago. I strongly believe that if he had been elected in 2000, he would've made an infinitely better president than Bush. Unfortunately, since this election has begun, McCain has been captured and held hostage by the far-right. His VP decision was horrendous. Had he stayed who he was before, he'd have a much better shot at winning. Capitulating to the far right base only alienates the middle, which is what's actually needed to win elections.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with you, Jewelz. All he had to do to get my vote was to make a GOOD choice for V.P. (Bloomberg? Paul? Even some people on the far right had far more credentials! Hell, Lieberman would have pissed off the base, but f*ck 'em if they couldn't band together and pick Mittens or the former fat dude...) and have a few good ideas for cabinet members. He failed at that, and failed at winning my vote (not that it matters...IL is not the greatest for people in the center-right and over). I've already voted for Bob Barr.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Chil, I thought you lived in Minnesota ?

Anyway, I don't know about Bloomberg but there's no way Paul would agree to be on that ticket since he didn't even endorse McCain


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It's been awhile since America had a riot l

EVEREEE BOWDEE GET ON THEEE FUUKEN GROWND NOBAWDEE LOOOK AHT MY FACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree that Palin was a poor choice for VP.
I believe it was a total gimmick in order to compete with Obama's younger, hipper crowd, and Obama had so many of the women's votes...
For that reason I can totally understand McCain's choice.
Is it for reason of betterment of the country? 
Hell no.

Still, he's got my vote over Obama.

Hell, Scooby-Doo could run against Obama and I'd vote for him just because he isn't Obama.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I know--I cheer a LOT for Minnesota teams, but that's because of the fact that my extended family's almost all in Minneapolis-St. Paul and its suburbs and exurbs. I live and work in Illinois, though. Yeah, I figure Paul wouldn't be on the ticket, but that would have been a good olive branch to try to extend on his part--it would have shown that he was taking care of the "old-con" wing of the party. I don't think Bloomberg would have gone with him, either, but again, it would have taken care of the moderates and old-guard conservatives. Instead, he went neocon.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I know--I cheer a LOT for Minnesota teams, but that's because of the fact that my extended family's almost all in Minneapolis-St. Paul and its suburbs and exurbs. I live and work in Illinois, though. *Yeah, I figure Paul wouldn't be on the ticket, but that would have been a good olive branch to try to extend on his part*--it would have shown that he was taking care of the "old-con" wing of the party. I don't think Bloomberg would have gone with him, either, but again, it would have taken care of the moderates and old-guard conservatives. Instead, he went neocon.


The thing is they're so far apart on issues, it's easier to imagine McCain putting Vladimir Putin on his ticket than Dr. Paul. BTW, dr. Paul endorses Chuck Baldwin of the Constitution party for prez...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I know--I cheer a LOT for Minnesota teams, but that's because of the fact that my extended family's almost all in Minneapolis-St. Paul and its suburbs and exurbs. I live and work in Illinois, though. *Yeah, I figure Paul wouldn't be on the ticket, but that would have been a good olive branch to try to extend on his part*--it would have shown that he was taking care of the "old-con" wing of the party. I don't think Bloomberg would have gone with him, either, but again, it would have taken care of the moderates and old-guard conservatives. Instead, he went neocon.


The thing is they're so far apart on issues, it's easier to imagine McCain putting Vladimir Putin on his ticket than Dr. Paul. BTW, dr. Paul endorses Chuck Baldwin of the Constitution party for prez...
[/quote]

Good grief...I had no clue who that was. "Constitution Party of Illinois" showed up on my ballot, and it just surprised the hell out of me. On the plus side, I knew five of the six candidates that were listed...that was better than everyone I know IRL.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

If this poll is an indication of how people will vote Nov 4, Mc Cain wins.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

first tuesday after the 1st monday would make it the 4th


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> first tuesday after the 1st monday would make it the 4th


OK...Mc Cain wins on 4th.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

No no no.. Ex0dus, stop trying to confuse the guy. Rchan, don't forget to vote on Nov. 5th


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> No no no.. Ex0dus, stop trying to confuse the guy. Rchan, don't forget to vote on Nov. 5th


Too late, I already voted Oct 22.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> No no no.. Ex0dus, stop trying to confuse the guy. Rchan, don't forget to vote on Nov. 5th


Too late, I already voted Oct 22.:rasp:
[/quote]










Foiled again....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> No no no.. Ex0dus, stop trying to confuse the guy. Rchan, don't forget to vote on Nov. 5th


Too late, I already voted Oct 22.:rasp:
[/quote]

Im looking forward to waiting in these 5hr+ lines that the media keeps talking about come election day!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> No no no.. Ex0dus, stop trying to confuse the guy. Rchan, don't forget to vote on Nov. 5th


Too late, I already voted Oct 22.:rasp:
[/quote]

Im looking forward to waiting in these 5hr+ lines that the media keeps talking about come election day!!
[/quote]

That's why I am glad I vote absentee


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Wasn't bad, only took 20 minutes.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I only took 15 on Monday...but apparently the students discovered that they could vote at the student center today...the lines were hours long, I guess.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> No no no.. Ex0dus, stop trying to confuse the guy. Rchan, don't forget to vote on Nov. 5th


Too late, I already voted Oct 22.:rasp:
[/quote]

Im looking forward to waiting in these 5hr+ lines that the media keeps talking about come election day!!
[/quote]

That's why I am glad I vote absentee
[/quote]

absentee is the way to go.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Obama's targeting Arizona now because polling has been very close.. can McCain lose his home state ?

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2008/...ins-home-state/


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he "could"....probably unlikely though...i'd say he's more likely to take ohio...which is still really friggin close.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i been down in philly a lot lately, and i realized that.... living there all the time, where both obama and mccain are heavily campaigning, must suck ass. in jersey, and north jerseys TV which is NY tv, we get the occasional obama commercial. down there, every commercial break has one for each candidate. 
thank god i live in a predominantly democrat state.
but even if it were republican and there wasnt much of a contest, id be ok with that too. 
never realized how annoying that is until i experience it first hand. we even had a drinking game going one night during a game, whoever was voting mccain drank during his commercials, and those who wanted obama (everyone else except two people) drank during obama commercials.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think McCain's campaign is going rather well

sincerely,

Bob Dole's 1996 campaign


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I see McCain is ahead here. It seems as the election is coming to a close peoples true colors are showing. The fantasy of Obama vs. the reality of McCain is an easy pill to swallow after all. I hope this is true come election day, however.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

reality must bite...

www.usaelectionpolls.com


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> reality must bite...
> 
> www.usaelectionpolls.com











Polls? Are you seriously throwing polls around online? Even you must understand that polls throughout their history are ALWAYS less then accurate. Polls are the last thing that should motivate or discourage anyone from anything. It's a far cry from "what's to come" and simply an insight on to some private censuses figures that are probably more than skewed since most people who take polls (fact) are always on one side of the isle. Worry not, if the polls are anything like last elections polls, your "reality" will bite Nov 4th.

I love how you have poll links on stand by for such occasions.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I see McCain is ahead here. It seems as the election is coming to a close peoples true colors are showing. T*he fantasy of Obama vs. the reality of McCain is an easy pill to swallow after all*. I hope this is true come election day, however.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ Good point Jew. When in doubt, have an emoticon outburst. Never thought about doing that myself. 
You and r1 man...sheesh. Time for girlfriends gentlemen.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually my girl will be here in about a half hour...gotta go watch the changeling...you know...gotta do what she says or else.









www.usaelectionpolls.com


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ Good point Jew. *When in doubt, have an emoticon outburst. Never thought about doing that myself. *
> You and r1 man...sheesh. Time for girlfriends gentlemen.


Jeez dude, have you been extra sensitive lately or what ?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

just got tickets to see the last president to post a budget surplus!!!

redistribution 08 baby!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

off to see bill clinton!!! w00t!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> off to see bill clinton!!! w00t!


haha that dude is one ugly clay face up close and personal (at least when I saw him)..must of been the humidity









errr...yeah redistribute wealth...good idea r1der...exactly what this economy needs right now...

man...when will these Marxist hippies realize socialism doesn't work.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Louie D said:


> off to see bill clinton!!! w00t!


haha that dude is one ugly clay face up close and personal (at least when I saw him)..must of been the humidity

errr...yeah redistribute wealth...good idea r1der...exactly what this economy needs right now...

man...when will these Marxist hippies realize socialism doesn't work.
[/quote]

when they get a higher paying job and see there tax returns


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

marxist? lmfao...you guys are idiots.

BTW, rally was a bunch of hoopla in the grand scheme of things, but bill was a great speaker (always is).


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This whole distribution of wealth talking point is so bogus. Progressive tax system, where the rich pay more was introduced by Republican president Teddy Roosevelt, a man who John McCain lists as one of his idols.

And not that it matters to any of the dumbasses, but McCain isn't running on platform of instituting flat tax.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i don't know if i can do it, vote for either when i disagree 100% w/ our gov't's, and their, foreign policy.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> This whole distribution of wealth talking point is so bogus. Progressive tax system, where the rich pay more was introduced by Republican president Teddy Roosevelt, a man who John McCain lists as one of his idols.
> 
> And not that it matters to any of the dumbasses, but McCain isn't running on platform of instituting flat tax.


yea, because all they hear about is a bloated and abused system, which sadly, it is...terribly abused w/ almost no accountability...and there are plenty of people willing to take advantage of that fact. i don't think that qualifies to get rid of it completely, for the few that actually NEED it. and no, i don't think the private sector could, or would, ever be charitable enough, not in the US.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> This whole distribution of wealth talking point is so bogus. Progressive tax system, where the rich pay more was introduced by Republican president Teddy Roosevelt, a man who John McCain lists as one of his idols.
> 
> And not that it matters to any of the dumbasses, but McCain isn't running on platform of instituting flat tax.


<--- Is all in favor for a consumption tax.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i really love the whole redistribution of wealth arguement.

WTF do you guys think taxes have been doing for centuries?

just because the McCain camp has decided to put a new spin on a propsed obama tax rate restructuring does not mean those dollars are going to be used differently.

how come this "redistribution of waelth wasnt an issue when the the stimulus checks were sent out and the people making over xx,xxxk a year didnt get any of that action? not everyone got a stimulus check. that was redistribution of wealth.

Palin of all people is the last one to say anything about redistribution of wealth governer of the state that receives more government hands outs per person then anyother state and brags about redistributing oil company wealth to her state population.

why hasnt McCaion brought up his tag line. "i will veto the first pork barrel bill that comes across my desk and you will know their names" ?? he must have said it everytime he was on tv for the first year and 10 months of this painfully long process. then along came the bailout bill that he had to suspend his campaign for to push his "friends" to vote for. that bill was loaded with earmars necessary to get the votes needed to pass the thing. what do you know McCain stopped talking about earmarks after that lil gem.

just one other quick question.

for those that would vote for McCain based on "moral values" aka abortion. we had bush for 8 years, he was the pro-life choice teh last two elections, did he accomplish anything for anyone on that issue? do you feel like your vote was justified based on his actions for that particular cause that seems to gain so much voting momentum?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i really love the whole redistribution of wealth arguement.
> 
> WTF do you guys think taxes have been doing for centuries?
> 
> ...


people did bitch about the stimulus bullshit. hell, i remember bitching about that. so don't even start there. people bitch about entitlements too. as well as the bailout. it wasn't to long ago rep and dem were together about that not going through. as i recall, you were one of the only people in favor stating it was a "necessary evil".


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mc Cain is pulling ahead.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Mc Cain is pulling ahead.


Yeah, here he is...

I wish he was in reality.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> The race may be close in a whole host of states but McCain will lose this election if he does not win each and every single one of the following 9 states: Florida, Ohio, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, Indiana, Missouri, Arizona, and Colorado .... provided that Obama wins Pennsylvania.
> 
> If McCain can pull out a win in Pennsylvania then that forces Obama to win 27 electoral votes in Bush 2004 states in addition to Iowa and New Mexico. Let's be blunt, if McCain wins in Pennsylvania, then that would be because Clinton's Democratic voters turned on Obama in support of McCain. And whatever dynamic that is that achieves that would similarly occur in Florida and Ohio. And ensure that McCain wins in Georgia. If that really does happen, Obama's path to 27 extra electoral votes will be dwindled down to a smaller subset of states listed above, including some very small battleground states we did not list above such as Montana and North Dakota. In fact, if Obama wins Virginia and North Carolina, then he has received 28 more electoral votes, and won this election.


from...you guessed it.

www.usaelectionpolls.com


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Obama 08


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Woot! McCain '08!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> > The race may be close in a whole host of states but McCain will lose this election if he does not win each and every single one of the following 9 states: Florida, Ohio, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, Indiana, Missouri, Arizona, and Colorado .... provided that Obama wins Pennsylvania.
> >
> > If McCain can pull out a win in Pennsylvania then that forces Obama to win 27 electoral votes in Bush 2004 states in addition to Iowa and New Mexico. Let's be blunt, if McCain wins in Pennsylvania, then that would be because Clinton's Democratic voters turned on Obama in support of McCain. And whatever dynamic that is that achieves that would similarly occur in Florida and Ohio. And ensure that McCain wins in Georgia. If that really does happen, Obama's path to 27 extra electoral votes will be dwindled down to a smaller subset of states listed above, including some very small battleground states we did not list above such as Montana and North Dakota. In fact, if Obama wins Virginia and North Carolina, then he has received 28 more electoral votes, and won this election.
> 
> ...


We'll know who the next president is shortly after 7PM ET tomorrow, I believe that's when VA polls close. If McCain loses Virginia, he's a goner


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

no one making under 250,000 will be affected by my new tax plans EXCEPT EVERYONE b/c I'm phasing out the bush tax laws..

How is raising capital gains and business tax rates going to affect our ailing economy nis?---everyone knows corporate doesnt pay tax...which means higher prices...INFLATION...etc..not what we need right now...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If people have a problem with the rich getting tax breaks, then consider this:

This is freakin' America man... go get freakin' rich and stop whining!

Damn people...!
(I mean seriously!)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

you see, its' really for all those making $8/hour to keep their lavish lifestyles.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Redistribution of wealth is bullshit. From my experience, 90% or so of poor people are poor because they made poor decisions. I did good in highschool, busted my balls working two jobs and going to college full time for 2 years, and now I have a good job and a fairly big paycheck to show for it. Why should I give my money to the highschool dropout flipping burgers at McDonalds? f*ck that guy. He's there because that's where he obviously wants to be.
Anybody want's to get pissed at me for saying that, go right ahead. The fact is, our Constitution says that All Men Are *Created* Equal. That doesn't mean we stay equal. I'm better then the burger flipping dropout, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

some of those burger flipping dropouts have way less opportunity than someone in even a lower middle class household upbringing.

and the fact that all men are created equal signifies that there is no variance which makes one man better than another...that's the implication. you can find that out in court.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah the guy at burgerking could also be going to school as well, while taking care of his whole family. 
i busted my ass to get to where i am at, and i am proud of it. do i mind that almost 35% of my income goes to taxes, yeah it pisses me off if i stop to think about it, but i dont, because 65% of my income that i keep is enough money that i live very comfortably. if i were making half of what i make, and they were taking 35%, i would be up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not talking about people who have shitty jobs because they're in college or something like that, that's totally different. I'm talking about all the losers out there who in general take more from society then they give, never bothered to make something of themselves, and blame everyone else and think they desearve a free ride through life. I'm sorry if I offended you Nick, it's just that I don't want to see my hard earned money go to people who don't desearve it.
r1der, money is rarely, if ever an excuse for not bettering yourself. I knew some kids in college who were less well off then I was who went practically for free with all the government grants and stuff they qualified for (and which I didn't qualify for simply because my dad made over a certain amount of money).


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

On my way to the box! McCain '08!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'm not talking about people who have shitty jobs because they're in college or something like that, that's totally different. I'm talking about all the losers out there who in general take more from society then they give, never bothered to make something of themselves, and blame everyone else and think they desearve a free ride through life. I'm sorry if I offended you Nick, it's just that I don't want to see my hard earned money go to people who don't desearve it.
> r1der, money is rarely, if ever an excuse for not bettering yourself. I knew some kids in college who were less well off then I was who went practically for free with all the government grants and stuff they qualified for (and which I didn't qualify for simply because my dad made over a certain amount of money).


i wasnt offended, just giving my point of view. i can see where your coming from totally. i was in the same situation, where im swamped in loans now cus my parents made just a little too much money to not qualify. i agree, the people who expect the free ride im not about that, but the people who actually wouldnt have made it without the help, like my boy noel who is from the projects in brooklyn and he got grants to go to college, and busted his ass and made something of himself. its not so black and white as some people (not necessarily you, just some people in general) make it. id rather, personally, help a few, and try to stop free loaders, than just help noone because there is some bad apples. 
thats just me though.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'm not talking about people who have shitty jobs because they're in college or something like that, that's totally different. I'm talking about all the losers out there who in general take more from society then they give, never bothered to make something of themselves, and blame everyone else and think they desearve a free ride through life. I'm sorry if I offended you Nick, it's just that I don't want to see my hard earned money go to people who don't desearve it.
> r1der, money is rarely, if ever an excuse for not bettering yourself. I knew some kids in college who were less well off then I was who went practically for free with all the government grants and stuff they qualified for (and which I didn't qualify for simply because my dad made over a certain amount of money).


actually it is. the state, government, and private entities, including universities and colleges only have so many scholarships to go around...if 15000 people get all A's but only 10 scholarships are available, who's getting deprived?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> I'm not talking about people who have shitty jobs because they're in college or something like that, that's totally different. I'm talking about all the losers out there who in general take more from society then they give, never bothered to make something of themselves, and blame everyone else and think they desearve a free ride through life. I'm sorry if I offended you Nick, it's just that I don't want to see my hard earned money go to people who don't desearve it.
> r1der, money is rarely, if ever an excuse for not bettering yourself. I knew some kids in college who were less well off then I was who went practically for free with all the government grants and stuff they qualified for (and which I didn't qualify for simply because my dad made over a certain amount of money).


actually it is. the state, government, and private entities, including universities and colleges only have so many scholarships to go around...if 15000 people get all A's but only 10 scholarships are available, who's getting deprived?
[/quote]

white people! 

also he's talking about government grants, not scholarships...different things. grants aren't too difficult to get if you're not a middle-upper class white male


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Yea, gotta love that. I'm not an South American Eskimo, so no free money for me.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i can agree with that at least...i think the highest form of racism is "equality" based solely on race. meeting quotas of black and minority students, thus depriving possibly more qualified non-minority students. if all people are created equal, why do we discriminate?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Go McCain Palin!!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

go ******


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

both Ohio and Penn came through for Obama







. He's ahead in Florida.. The better and more qualified man finally won. Redemption at its finest


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm watching all of the progress right now on Fox.

I find it very amusing that almost all of the southern states are being won by McCain...and usually by a LOT. 



Malawi- said:


> Go McCain Palin!!!!!


You do realize that if McCain dies in office (he IS old), that we would have a complete ditz trying to run the country? It's very obvious McCain only chose Palin as a running mate because she was a woman and he thought it would benefit his campaign.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

They said in the past if the skins lost pre election day, parties would change in office and if they won they would stay the same. 
I expect an official and public thank you to go out to my Steelers from the Obama camp asap







.
/waves an American and a Steeler flag side by side like a raving lunatic . My faith has been restored







.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> They said in the past if the skins lost pre election day, parties would change in office and if they won they would stay the same.
> I expect an official and public thank you to go out to my Steelers from the Obama camp asap :laugh: .
> /waves an American and a Steeler flag side by side like a raving lunatic . My faith has been restored
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, correlation implying causation. That thing that I'm not allowed to teach because it's, what's the word?, untrue.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

199 TO 78...OH SNAPS


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Can someone please tell my IGNORANT CANADIAN ASS when they announce who the winner is?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

206 TO 89...270 TO WIN...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

so who has 206 and who has 89


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Can someone please tell my IGNORANT CANADIAN ASS when they announce who the winner is?


When they've projected that somebody has earned over 270 electoral votes. Right now, FOX has it at 207-129 for Obama.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's over. What a blowout. Well, maybe saying "Hussein" 200,000 times won't win them the election after all...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So, Obama is winning? I thought you all hated him?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, looks like it's a done deal.

Now we should start a betting thread on how long people give Obama before he's assasinated.
I'll give him a year.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha, so some of you on P-FURY got owned! I remember reading some of you type that obama getting elected "will never happen". OWNED?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

McCain's campaign just told FOX that there's no path to 270.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, looks like it's a done deal.
> 
> Now we should start a betting thread on how long people give Obama before he's assasinated.
> I'll give him a year.










one of my friends said the same thing on the phone a minute ago









stupid haters.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Yeah, looks like it's a done deal.
> 
> Now we should start a betting thread on how long people give Obama before he's assasinated.
> I'll give him a year.










one of my friends said the same thing on the phone a minute ago









stupid haters.
[/quote]

I don't think it's just haters who are thinking about that possibility. I don't like many of Obama's policies and his accomplishments in Illinois, certainly, but I do fear the possibility that he is assassinated. I hope that it doesn't happen.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Yeah, looks like it's a done deal.
> 
> Now we should start a betting thread on how long people give Obama before he's assasinated.
> I'll give him a year.










one of my friends said the same thing on the phone a minute ago









stupid haters.
[/quote]

Has nothing to do with "Hating."
Just being realistic.

I would have made the same prediction even if I had voted for the schmuck.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It says on tv that the polls close is 33 minutes, what does that mean?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

voting is done in 33 minutes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

so in 33 minutes we have a winner?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, looks like it's a done deal.
> 
> Now we should start a betting thread on how long people give Obama before he's assasinated.
> I'll give him a year.


I say as much as people hate Bush and have tried to assassinate him with failed attempts (because of such tight security), then I think Obama will be pretty safe too, but will probably have a lot of attempts. Lets just hope he doesn't decide to go for a car ride in an open limo...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> so in 33 minutes we have a winner?


Good chance, but not necessarily. Once polls close, we still have to get results in some races, but I'd have to say that they can call some of those states and give them to Obama. Basically, they're not official until the votes are counted, but the news channels can call them earlier than that (but won't do it until polls close).


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats OBAMA!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Yeah, looks like it's a done deal.
> 
> Now we should start a betting thread on how long people give Obama before he's assasinated.
> I'll give him a year.










one of my friends said the same thing on the phone a minute ago









stupid haters.
[/quote]

I don't think it's just haters who are thinking about that possibility. I don't like many of Obama's policies and his accomplishments in Illinois, certainly, but I do fear the possibility that he is assassinated. I hope that it doesn't happen.
[/quote]

Would be a shameful shameful day.. My confidence in my country has been about 75% restored.. A looong time coming. 20% will be restored when Obama actually survives the first two years of his term, we pull out of Iraq and turn tora bora upside down with a gun to pakistans head, capture and kill Osama, invest in alternative fuels, invest in American industry, invest in American farms, Balance and regulate the corporate whoring and out sourcing of American jobs, and remove ourselves from having to depend on the middle east for oil or anything. The remaining 5% will return when after our economy, integrity, and foreign policy are restored, Americans show that they are capable of recognizing the next neo-con pig that runs for office hiding behind a crucifix looking to cash in on our hard work... Make that 4% leave 1% and 5 tons of kudos when bush, cheney and the lot of them are investigated and brought up on charges after they get the f*ck out of Washington.. 
l


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> It's over. What a blowout. *Well, maybe saying "Hussein" 200,000 times won't win them the election after all...*


hahahahaha


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

This thead should be closed.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

If Piranha-Furyans are in control of America (and we should), Mc Cain would be the Pres.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

rchan11 said:


> If Piranha-Furyans are in control of America (and we should), Mc Cain would be the Pres.


but lo... this is not the case. no use spending timd and keystrokes wondering what "should" be. 
plus our demographic probably doesnt include much lower lower class at all.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Anybody watch Obama's speech last night? It was scary watching the groupies there crying their eyes out. Makes you wonder how strong their cult following is. Part of me was happy they got what they wanted but my other half was scared at how much they depend on their government as if they are the answer to everything. If they were crying because of how far a black man has gotten in this country, they need to stop complaining about the white man and their power over them. No more excuses about why they're poor, can't get a job, etc b/c even somebody like Obama became president.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

diddye said:


> Anybody watch Obama's speech last night? It was scary watching the groupies there crying their eyes out. Makes you wonder how strong their cult following is. Part of me was happy they got what they wanted but my other half was scared at how much they depend on their government as if they are the answer to everything. If they were crying because of how far a black man has gotten in this country, they need to stop complaining about the white man and their power over them. No more excuses about why they're poor, can't get a job, etc b/c even somebody like Obama became president.


i was pretty impressed by obama's acceptance speach. he was very gracious to mccain which I admired. I thought McCain's concession speach was probably the best speach he's ever given in public. if he would've spoken like that the whole time and maybe not picked a psychotic woman for his running mate he would have done much better.

Even though I didn't vote for him, it's time to jump on the bandwagon







Being divided f*cking sucks.


----------



## irbanjaxed (Oct 24, 2008)

i know im a little late on the reply but still think mccain should be pres


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> i was pretty impressed by obama's acceptance speach. he was very gracious to mccain which I admired. *I thought McCain's concession speach was probably the best speach he's ever given in public. if he would've spoken like that the whole time and maybe not picked a psychotic woman for his running mate he would have done much better.*
> 
> Even though I didn't vote for him, it's time to jump on the bandwagon
> 
> ...


funny you say that. me and my best friend who was also one of the biggest obama supporters i knew were saying the exact thing last night and this morning.
it was really good.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i was pretty impressed by obama's acceptance speach. he was very gracious to mccain which I admired. *I thought McCain's concession speach was probably the best speach he's ever given in public. if he would've spoken like that the whole time and maybe not picked a psychotic woman for his running mate he would have done much better.*
> 
> Even though I didn't vote for him, it's time to jump on the bandwagon
> 
> ...


funny you say that. me and my best friend who was also one of the biggest obama supporters i knew were saying the exact thing last night and this morning.
it was really good.
[/quote]
yeah my girlfriend who's a big obama supporter said the same thing when we were watching it that night.

Who else heard the reference "front porches of Charleston"?? we bought the newspaper the the front page is a huge pic of obama that says HISTORY "from the front porches of charleston..."


----------

